# Smoking Monkfish



## chuckwaggon (Jul 18, 2008)

HI everyone. This is my first post so I thought I would make it a good one. Has anyone ever tried to smoke monkfish?


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ckuckwaggon. Go up and click forums. Find the roll call forum and intro yourself. Hometown, model of smoker, hobbies any info you want people to know. Once you do that folks will respond better to you. Just something they all like. Welcome. This is a great palce for learning and also sharing your smoking experience with us. I'm learning each day. Good luck.  Monkfish?


----------

